# Puppy with Coccidia - Help !



## ahazra (Aug 20, 2010)

We are picking up our puppy tomorrow and the breeder called to inform us that the entire litter has been diagnosed with Coccidia. The puppies are 8 weeks.

So, here is the question for folks in the forum (especially those that have dealt with Coccidia): How concerned should I be ? Should I still pick up the puppy and continue medication and re-treatment if necessary...or should I wait for the puppy to be fully cured before I make a decision ? I read somewhere that it takes a minimum of 28 days for the parasite to be flushed out.
So any advice is welcome.


----------



## GSD Fan (Sep 20, 2010)

If it were me, I'd talk to the breeder and see if they can get it flushed out before picking up the puppy. 

I'm curious as to how that happened, but that's just me.


----------



## ahazra (Aug 20, 2010)

GSD Fan said:


> If it were me, I'd talk to the breeder and see if they can get it flushed out before picking up the puppy.
> 
> I'm curious as to how that happened, but that's just me.


There are pros/cons to this approach.If I wait for the infection to be flushed out (4 weeks), the puppy will be 12+ weeks . We'll have missed a very important phase of early socialization by then. But then again, since I don't know how tough it is to deal with this infection, I don't want to jump into an unknown territory.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I would take the pup, as long as the breeder is supportive and you trust the breeder completely.
I think getting the pups away from each other will help them to clear it. Otherwise they will just keep poopin and trampling all over each others contamination. 
Stay on the course of treatment and your pup will be fine.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

Ususally they are on a 14 day round of Albon. Most of the time that takes care of it, however if not they will extend it. Chances of reinfection will be lower if you remove her from the litter. You will have to due dilegence to keep all of her stools picked up and sanitized.

Also keep in mind that stress can induce an already present coccida that is not symptomatic. I'm dealing with coccidia with a 9 week old now.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I'd take him home too, isolate him from the litter and proceed with the treatment. Great that the breeder let you know! I'd hate to miss those crucial weeks even though I had to put up with the icky poops and the meds


----------



## ahazra (Aug 20, 2010)

GSDAlphaMom said:


> Ususally they are on a 14 day round of Albon. Most of the time that takes care of it, however if not they will extend it. Chances of reinfection will be lower if you remove her from the litter. You will have to due dilegence to keep all of her stools picked up and sanitized.
> 
> Also keep in mind that stress can induce an already present coccida that is not symptomatic. I'm dealing with coccidia with a 9 week old now.


I absolutely plan on picking up stools to prevent chance of reinfection..The problem is since I'll be bringing him home tomorrow..he wont be potty trained. How do you sanitize accidents on carpets/hardwood since coccidia is not killed by regular household cleaners (Lysol, etc) ?


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

No regular household cleaners will not kill it. My vet advised me to use chlorox diluted 30:1. This is all areas including grass/dirt/concrete/etc. Just mix it in a spray bottle and have on hand to spray at each cleanup. I'm dealing with it now so I know you can handle it!


----------



## CHawkins (Jul 12, 2010)

I'm glad the breeder called you before you picked up puppy. That's more than I can say from my experience!!!! Pick up the pup.


----------



## ahazra (Aug 20, 2010)

GSDAlphaMom said:


> No regular household cleaners will not kill it. My vet advised me to use chlorox diluted 30:1. This is all areas including grass/dirt/concrete/etc. Just mix it in a spray bottle and have on hand to spray at each cleanup. I'm dealing with it now so I know you can handle it!


Perfect. Thanks for the inputs. I'm speaking to my vet in the AM as well before heading out to pick up the puppy. We just heard from the breeder today about coccidia


----------



## CHawkins (Jul 12, 2010)

That's a good idea speaking to your vet. I'm just sitting here shaking my head about all of this.....because I know some of us have been thru it! Keep us posted.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

I don't see coccidia as any big thing... I'd pick up the pup and advance as normal. 

I just got rid of a foster puppy who had coccidia, and 10+ dogs at my work have coccidia, too. 

They take pills (foster was on for three weeks) and you pick up poops/bleach. Was a non-issue otherwise. My foster pup also had ringworm and roundworms though, so I had a handful.


----------



## ahazra (Aug 20, 2010)

So here is the update: Spoke to the vet in the AM and on advise from the vet and a lot of folks in this thread went ahead and picked up the pup. Bottom line, the breeder's vet detected coccidia on Friday and immediately started the Albon. So, by the time I picked up today, the puppy already had 4 doses in him. That's the good news. I'll be taking the puppy tomorrow AM to my vet to see the prognosis. I'll keep the updates posted on the thread. Bottom line, the vet advised me that taking the puppy away from the kennel will improve his chances of not getting re-infected


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Congrats on getting your new baby! I look forward to pictures
Be sure pup is doing well before having vaccinations given. That can be a stress on the immune system that is already in overload.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

You should be fine. Now we want pictures!


----------



## rjvamp (Aug 23, 2008)

that can be picked up from most anywhere - enjoy the new pup!


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Congratulations on the new pup! What's his/her name?


----------



## ahazra (Aug 20, 2010)

Stosh said:


> Congratulations on the new pup! What's his/her name?


Our first GSD was Zorro too. We went with the 'Return of the Zorro' for this one


----------



## ahazra (Aug 20, 2010)

And here are the pics..


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

AWWWWW! Congrats! Hope he's feeling better soon.


----------



## ahazra (Aug 20, 2010)

onyx'girl said:


> Congrats on getting your new baby! I look forward to pictures
> Be sure pup is doing well before having vaccinations given. That can be a stress on the immune system that is already in overload.


Thanks . Quick question..by vaccinations you mean the Rabies shots , etc (which are due at 16 weeks of age)...right ? The puppy should still be getting the Strongoid, etc ..right ? 
I'm taking him to the vet today for a checkup. Based on your experience, are there any specific concerns that I should be asking the vet about the puppy's (Zorro) weakend immune system ?


----------



## Lesley1905 (Aug 25, 2010)

I agree with everyone in picking the puppy up. Brody had it also when he was 8 weeks old and is just fine. It is a booger of a parasite to get rid of, but he will be fine. My vet explained that he sees more puppies these days then he used to that have it. It took Brody about 3 weeks of meds to clear up. It was easier for me to deal with because he never pooped in his crate from day 1, and only pooped on the floor once. Best of luck, I think you and the pup will be fine!


----------



## Lesley1905 (Aug 25, 2010)

I forget to add...Ammonia can help rid the parasite! Maybe if he poops on the floor or the crate you could make a spray bottle of it. I also made sure to wash his toys alot. I know just washing it doesnt really help, I'm sure it has to help a little bit though


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

Oh my gosh is he cute or what!
By vaccations they are referring to his puppy shots either a 6 in 1 or 5 in 1 depending fon where you live (alot of vets don't give lepto anymore). The rabies is the last shot given at 16 weeks (in most states).


----------



## Navah (Aug 10, 2010)

Our puppy had Coccidia when we brought her home and we didn’t even know for four weeks. She had watery stool so we brought her to the Vet where they gave her a poop sample and as a precaution gave her a general dewormer prescription. 

When I called them the next day for her results they said she was clean and we didn’t think anything of it until four weeks later when they called and told me there had been a mistake and she did have Coccidia. I freaked out, got my three cats and other dog tested plus my puppy tested again and everything was clean. So I’m guessing it’s not a big deal since our pup had it and we didn’t even know LOL. It’s as simple as some pills to get rid of and none of my other 4 pets got Coccidia because of her and we never separated them.


----------

